# Timber eze - looking for manuals or other info



## Dale Gross (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking for any information on the Timber Eze company out of Millersburg, Ohio.  I recently bought a used Timber Eze wood boiler and looking for a manual or any other information regarding the company; i.e. still in business, contact number, etc.  Would appreciate any input.
Thanks for your help!
~Dale Gross


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Boiler Room, Dale. Let's see what pops up over the next day or so. In the meantime, can you post a pic and maybe a brief description? If we can't come up with some official documentation, we can have fun trying to figure out how it works and the best way to operate it.


----------



## wdc1160 (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcom

I came to a dead end on a phone number related to this company.  It looks like a private line now.  I will choose not to post the number.

This company out of ohio seems to still sell some of the products.

In and Out Lifestyles Inc 
 210 Mulberry St,  Berea, OH 44017
http://www.inandoutlifestyles.com


Thanks Bill


----------



## cuckoocats (Dec 30, 2008)

Quick reply to the Timber EZE question.  Best I can tell, they are out of business.  I have a Timber EZE wood furnace with the manual.  The furnace is very well made.  Don't know if you got yours working, but I can probably give you some info.  

Chuck


----------



## athikerol (Feb 22, 2009)

I also have a Timber Eze wood stove.  We bought our house in 2005 and haven't used the wood stove yet because I hadn't had a chance to check it out.  Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the manual?  I have a single piece of paper, sort of a brochure, which references model 103-A.  In particular I need to replace or repair the blower assembly.  Any help would be appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## bstgeorge (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a Timber Eze Model 530, I am looking for a manual or something that states the Model 530 is UL listed. My inspector will not approve the unit for use unless I have the UL. It's a shame, because it's a real beauty and it works very well. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bstgeorge (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a Timber Eze Model 530, I am looking for a manual or something that states the Model 530 is UL listed. My inspector will not approve the unit for use unless I have the UL. It's a shame, because it's a real beauty and it works very well.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 9, 2010)

I merged this thread and the other one you posted together, as they were pretty much redundant...  I don't have any info on the unit, but a couple of thoughts...

1. If the unit is UL listed, it should have a data plate on it someplace, usually the back side, that gives details on the listing and other information like clearances and so forth - If you can find that, perhaps a photo of it will do?

2. Check the Hearth Wiki - it is spotty, but some units have some fairly detailed info on them.

3. Try sending a private message to the Webmaster - he has a pretty good collection of old stove info, and hasn't gotten all of it on line - he may have something in his files...

Gooserider


----------



## Welcome2daFunnyFarm (Nov 3, 2010)

I came across some information that may be helpful in regards to the Timber Eze Model 350.  Apparently it is UL tested.  Please check out the following link....

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

                                            .....hopefully this helps a little....


----------

